# Ramset Revisited 27 caliber



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bjr23 said:


> I recently rented one of these and had a miserable expensive experience. I was charged $380 for two days rent with cartridges and nails. Blew in about 360 1-1/4" long fasteners. It was some tin channel to a footing. Anyway quite a few misfires. Nails would go sideways quite frequently. Blew out edge of footing a lot. Ran out of nails and ammo one more trip to town made project a day late. Also finally seen some kind of power setting wheel on the side of handle. The nails/cartridges, strip cartridges were real spendy. What's the good alternative? or is there one? I'm still installing the channel only I'm drilling with hammer drill and using a manually driven in 3/4" pin. A little slower but one heck of lot cheaper. Any comments here. Thanks in advance. bjr


27 caliber is over kill for that work. Honestly, you should have just bought one (22 cal. set) for about $80.00. 
Example:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100070433

Or less $20 to $50 - Hammer activated or knob turn versions:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&N=0&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=Remington

We use 22 caliber models, single loads for that type of work. Our 27 caliber strip loader is for heavier gauge applications....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

BTW: If anyone is interested in getting their Powder Actuated Tool (or Ramset) license online...here you go:

http://www.ramset.com/ramtest/a001_begin.html


In any event, you can learn how to safely use such a tool. I know some people are intimidated by it....

Also, they mention cleaning the tool, but not how to clean it. If it is not kept clean, then carbon from the .22 caliber caps will build up and jam the tool. Use gun cleaner...(Walmart carries it in sporting goods). Buy a squirt type bottle of it and use a rag...


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I swear I've seen the hilty 22 calibers rentable for like $30/day??? How much hardware did you buy?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I paid less then $129 for my Ramset 27 cal, and have never had the problems you describe....100 loads and nails are $25 or so here....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

joasis said:


> I paid less then $129 for my Ramset 27 cal, and have never had the problems you describe....100 loads and nails are $25 or so here....


Rental Tool - Probably a piece of junk, beat up, dropped, abused, never cleaned,
not working properly...

I am anti-Tool Rental. 

I always figure: Put the cost of renting a tool into owning it (if you are in the trades)... it will always end up paying for itself... and then it will help you make money...(Just bought a new 3000psi gas powerd pressure washer - we figured the cost into the bid and got the job - apt. complex)


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I meant to type $120....I don;t remember exactly. And Atlantic, I fully agree, we never rent anything...if I need it, I own it.....


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

I also agree with joasis and atlantic. Rental tools are rarely well taken care of and many times they can be downright dangerous!!!
Remington 476 22 cal. for the next project.


----------

